# REPORT: TV, newspaper ads promise migrants ‘free’ stuff in America



## The Purge

Illegal immigrants arriving at the southern border are telling reporters they made the dangerous trek north based on promises advertised on television and in their hometown newspapers touting “free” stuff for illegals in the USA.

“The whole world knows, they put it in the news, they tell us everywhere if you come to the United States, they’ll help you,” a Honduran woman told KGBT’s Sydney Hernandez.







Sydney Hernandez@SydneyKGBT
https://twitter.com/SydneyKGBT/status/1117838146090221569

#BORDERNEWS Immigrants tell me they're coming to the U.S. because they're seeing advertisements on their local newspapers and TV stations, about better opportunities and free help from Americans if they enter illegally. My #Exclusive report straight from the border. #Immigration

The ads convinced her whole family to relocate to America after she said gangs attempted to extort money from the family business.

“We came with nothing. We came by God’s grace and God is very good to us because look where he’s brought us,” she told Hernandez near Mission, Texas.

Read so much more at

REPORT: TV, newspaper ads promise migrants 'free' stuff in America - The American Mirror

I have been hearing the “mysterious” money to get these groups here is drying up. I am convinced that trail comes right back to Soros and others like him. Not sure what the reason is the funds are drying up...if it is true.

Polling for the border issues may not be coming out in favor of open borders/illegal immigration or something like that. We shall see.


----------

